# Problema con il compilatore

## trespass

Ho provato ad installare k3b ma mentre compila avifile mi dà il seguente errore:

```

>>> emerge (1 of 6) media-video/avifile-0.7.32.20030219 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) avifile-0.7.32-20030219.tgz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking avifile-0.7.32-20030219.tgz to /var/tmp/portage/avifile-0.7.32.20030219/work

>>> Source unpacked.

xv

sdl

mmx

zlib

oggvorbis

X

qt

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

avifile configure options: --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-samples --disable-vidix --with-fpic --with-gnu-ld --enable-oss --disable-static --disable-freetype2 --enable-xv --enable-sdl --disable-a52 --disable-ffmpeg-a52 --enable-quiet --enable-x86opt --enable-libz --enable-vorbis --with-x --enable-xft --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for working aclocal-1.4... found

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake-1.4... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++... i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

checking for C++ compiler default output... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: media-video/avifile-0.7.32.20030219 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 304, Exitcode 77

!!! econf failed

```

Ho consultato il log ma non è molto chiaro (ripete quello già detto qui).. mi traducete per favore? Che devo fare?

grazie mille... sono un povero ignorante in materia...  :Crying or Very sad: 

massimo.

----------

## cerri

Controlla nel make.conf che la variabile CFLAGS sia settata correttamente.

Magari postala.

----------

## trespass

Avendo un athlon xp ho scelto

```

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe"

```

dalle due preimpostate, ancheperchè non sono un esperto. Comunque mi compila tutto tranne questo file! bho....

grazie dell'interessamento   :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

 *trespass wrote:*   

> Comunque mi compila tutto tranne questo file! bho....
> 
> grazie dell'interessamento  

 

Presumo sia un bug.

Puoi postare il config.log?

----------

## trespass

certo.. sei gentilissimo.... lo posto tutto anche se è lunghetto scusa

```

## --------- ##

## Platform. ##

## --------- ##

hostname = mymachine

uname -m = i686

uname -r = 2.4.20-gentoo-r5

uname -s = Linux

uname -v = #1 SMP Sun Jun 1 20:49:46 Local time zone must be set--see zic m

/usr/bin/uname -p = unknown

/bin/uname -X     = unknown

/bin/arch              = i686

/usr/bin/arch -k       = unknown

/usr/convex/getsysinfo = unknown

hostinfo               = unknown

/bin/machine           = unknown

/usr/bin/oslevel       = unknown

/bin/universe          = unknown

PATH: /usr/bin/ccache

PATH: /sbin

PATH: /usr/sbin

PATH: /usr/lib/portage/bin

PATH: /bin

PATH: /usr/bin

PATH: /usr/local/bin

PATH: /opt/bin

PATH: /usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.2

PATH: /usr/X11R6/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin

PATH: /opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin

PATH: /usr/qt/3/bin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.1/sbin

PATH: /usr/kde/3.1/bin

## ----------- ##

## Core tests. ##

## ----------- ##

configure:1561: checking build system type

configure:1579: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1587: checking host system type

configure:1601: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1609: checking target system type

configure:1623: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu

configure:1651: checking for a BSD-compatible install

configure:1705: result: /bin/install -c

configure:1716: checking whether build environment is sane

configure:1759: result: yes

configure:1774: checking whether make sets $(MAKE)

configure:1794: result: yes

configure:1826: checking for working aclocal-1.4

configure:1833: result: found

configure:1841: checking for working autoconf

configure:1848: result: found

configure:1856: checking for working automake-1.4

configure:1863: result: found

configure:1871: checking for working autoheader

configure:1878: result: found

configure:1886: checking for working makeinfo

configure:1893: result: found

configure:1931: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:1947: found /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:1957: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2015: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:2018: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2021: $? = 1

configure:2023: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2026: $? = 1

configure:2028: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2031: $? = 1

configure:2055: checking for C++ compiler default output

configure:2058: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++    conftest.cc  >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2061: $? = 1

configure: failed program was:

| #line 2034 "configure"

| /* confdefs.h.  */

| 

| #define PACKAGE_NAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

| #define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

| #define PACKAGE_STRING ""

| #define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

| #define PACKAGE "avifile0.7"

| #define VERSION "0.7.32"

| /* end confdefs.h.  */

| 

| int

| main ()

| {

| 

|   ;

|   return 0;

| }

configure:2100: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

## ---------------- ##

## Cache variables. ##

## ---------------- ##

ac_cv_build=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_build_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_CC_set=

ac_cv_env_CC_value=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CPPFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CPP_set=

ac_cv_env_CPP_value=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_CXXFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_CXX_set=

ac_cv_env_CXX_value=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_set=

ac_cv_env_LDFLAGS_value=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_build_alias_value=

ac_cv_env_host_alias_set=set

ac_cv_env_host_alias_value=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_env_target_alias_set=

ac_cv_env_target_alias_value=

ac_cv_host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_path_install='/bin/install -c'

ac_cv_prog_CXX=i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

ac_cv_prog_make_make_set=yes

ac_cv_target=i686-pc-linux-gnu

ac_cv_target_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

## ----------------- ##

## Output variables. ##

## ----------------- ##

A52_CFLAGS=''

A52_LIBS=''

ACLOCAL='aclocal-1.4'

ALLOCA=''

AMM_BUILD_STRPTIME_FALSE=''

AMM_BUILD_STRPTIME_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_A52BIN_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_A52BIN_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_A52_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_A52_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_AC3PASS_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_AC3PASS_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_ALPHAOPT_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_ALPHAOPT_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_ARMOPT_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_ARMOPT_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_ARTSC_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_ARTSC_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_AVICAP_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_AVICAP_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_AVIRECOMP_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_AVIRECOMP_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_DIVX4_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_DIVX4_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_FAST_BUILD_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_FAST_BUILD_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_FFMPEG_A52BIN_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_FFMPEG_A52BIN_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_FFMPEG_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_FFMPEG_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_FT2_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_FT2_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_JPEGLIB_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_JPEGLIB_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_LIBAVIPLAY_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_LIBAVIPLAY_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_LIBMAD_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_LIBMAD_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_LINUX_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_LINUX_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_MAD_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_MAD_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_MGA_VID_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_MGA_VID_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_MLIBOPT_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_MLIBOPT_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_MP3LAMEBIN_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_MP3LAMEBIN_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_MP3LAME_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_MP3LAME_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_OSS_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_OSS_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_PPCOPT_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_PPCOPT_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_PS2OPT_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_PS2OPT_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_QT_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_QT_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_SAMPLES_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_SAMPLES_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_SDL_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_SDL_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_SUN_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_SUN_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_V4L_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_V4L_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_VIDIX_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_VIDIX_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_VORBIS_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_VORBIS_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_WIN32_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_WIN32_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_X86OPT_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_X86OPT_TRUE=''

AMM_USE_XVID_FALSE=''

AMM_USE_XVID_TRUE=''

AUTOCONF='autoconf'

AUTOHEADER='autoheader'

AUTOMAKE='automake-1.4'

AVIFILE_BUILD=''

AVIFILE_MAJOR_VERSION='0'

AVIFILE_MICRO_VERSION='32'

AVIFILE_MINOR_VERSION='7'

AVIFILE_RLD_FLAGS=''

AVILIBDEPLIB=''

AWK=''

CC=''

CFLAGS=''

CINLINEFLAGS=''

CPP=''

CPPFLAGS=''

CXX='i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++'

CXXFLAGS=''

CXXRTTIEXCEPT=''

DEFS=''

DIVX4_CFLAGS=''

DIVX4_LIBS=''

ECHO='echo'

ECHO_C=''

ECHO_N='-n'

ECHO_T=''

EGREP=''

EXEEXT=''

FFMPEG_CFLAGS=''

FT2_CFLAGS=''

FT2_CONFIG=''

FT2_LIBS=''

I386_LDADD=''

ICONV_CFLAGS=''

ICONV_LIBS=''

INSTALL_DATA='${INSTALL} -m 644'

INSTALL_PROGRAM='${INSTALL}'

INSTALL_SCRIPT='${INSTALL}'

LDFLAGS=''

LIBOBJS=''

LIBS=''

LIBTOOL=''

LINUX_CFLAGS=''

LINUX_PREFIX=''

LN_S=''

LTLIBOBJS=''

LTNOPIC=''

MAD_LIBS=''

MAKEINFO='makeinfo'

MOC=''

OBJEXT=''

OGG_CFLAGS=''

OGG_LIBS=''

PACKAGE='avifile0.7'

PACKAGE_BUGREPORT=''

PACKAGE_NAME=''

PACKAGE_STRING=''

PACKAGE_TARNAME=''

PACKAGE_VERSION=''

PATH_SEPARATOR=':'

PTHREAD_CFLAGS=''

PTHREAD_LIBS=''

QT_CFLAGS=''

QT_LIBS=''

RANLIB=''

SDL_CFLAGS=''

SDL_CONFIG=''

SDL_LIBS=''

SDL_MY_CONFIG=''

SET_MAKE=''

SHELL='/bin/sh'

STRIP=''

VERSION='0.7.32'

VORBISENC_LIBS=''

VORBISFILE_LIBS=''

VORBIS_CFLAGS=''

VORBIS_LIBS=''

WIN32_PATH=''

XFT_CFLAGS=''

XFT_CONFIG=''

XFT_LIBS=''

XVID_CFLAGS=''

XVID_LIBS=''

X_CFLAGS=''

X_EXTRA_LIBS=''

X_LIBS=''

X_PRE_LIBS=''

Z_LIBS=''

ac_ct_CC=''

ac_ct_CXX=''

ac_ct_RANLIB=''

ac_ct_STRIP=''

bindir='${exec_prefix}/bin'

build='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

build_alias=''

build_cpu='i686'

build_os='linux-gnu'

build_vendor='pc'

datadir='/usr/share'

exec_prefix='NONE'

host='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_alias='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

host_cpu='i686'

host_os='linux-gnu'

host_vendor='pc'

includedir='${prefix}/include'

infodir='/usr/share/info'

libdir='${exec_prefix}/lib'

libexecdir='${exec_prefix}/libexec'

localstatedir='/var/lib'

mandir='/usr/share/man'

oldincludedir='/usr/include'

prefix='/usr'

program_transform_name='s,x,x,'

qt_version=''

sbindir='${exec_prefix}/sbin'

sharedstatedir='${prefix}/com'

subdirs=''

sysconfdir='/etc'

target='i686-pc-linux-gnu'

target_alias=''

target_cpu='i686'

target_os='linux-gnu'

target_vendor='pc'

## ----------- ##

## confdefs.h. ##

## ----------- ##

#define PACKAGE "avifile0.7"

#define PACKAGE_BUGREPORT ""

#define PACKAGE_NAME ""

#define PACKAGE_STRING ""

#define PACKAGE_TARNAME ""

#define PACKAGE_VERSION ""

#define VERSION "0.7.32"

configure: exit 77

```

 :Wink:   massimo

----------

## cerri

```
configure:1931: checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:1947: found 

configure:1957: result: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++

configure:2015: checking for C++ compiler version

configure:2018: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2021: $? = 1

configure:2023: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -v </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2026: $? = 1

configure:2028: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -V </dev/null >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2031: $? = 1

configure:2055: checking for C++ compiler default output

configure:2058: i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++    conftest.cc  >&5

Could not run/locate "i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++"

configure:2061: $? = 1 
```

Questo e' l'errore: prova a lanciare

```
# /usr/bin/i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version

# i686-pc-linux-gnu-g++ --version
```

e dicci cosa vedi.

----------

## trespass

Infatti non lo trova: o non è installato (possibile? allora come mi compila il resto??) o non è nè in quella dir nè nel path... mi rimetto a te....

max

----------

## trespass

Risolto, ho sbirciato anche negli altri forum.. non è solo un mio problema, è un bug della gentoo rc4 se parti dallo stage 3. Si risolve ricompilando (azz...) gcc. Scusate se vi ho fatto scervellare, bastava dare un'occhiata al forum generale  :Smile: 

ciao ciao max

p.s. ora provo ad emrgere gcc, se non funge manco così scoppio in lacrime però   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## cerri

 *trespass wrote:*   

> è un bug della gentoo rc4 se parti dallo stage 3. Si risolve ricompilando (azz...) gcc. 

 

Pesante!!!  :Wink: 

Meglio cosi', cmq.

----------

## trespass

Rieccomi... un altro errore!! Maledetto compilatore!!!!

Mentre compila k3b rilascia il seguente errore:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/libstdc++.la'
> 
> 

 

Certo, il  mio comp è un i686 e quella libreria è sotto la dir i686-pc-linux-gnu!! Devo aggiornare qualche file di configurazione? Il make.conf è settato su i686! inizio ad odiare sto compilatore e k3b 

max  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## cerri

fai: 

```
gcc --version
```

e riporta l'output.

----------

## trespass

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gcc (GCC) 3.2.2
> 
> Copyright (C) 2002 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
> ...

 

detto-fatto   :Smile: 

----------

## cerri

Mmhhhh. pensavo avessi dei conflitti con le versioni, ma non e' cosi'.

E' strano, cmq, che dici di essere su i686 e gcc punta a i586...

Fai:

```
$ uname -m
```

e di che output hai (dovresi avere i686).

Se e' cosi', io fare un bell'emerge di gcc...

----------

## trespass

Ho già fatto l'emerge di gcc... la cosa strana è che il problema lo dà solo su questo pacchetto, tutto gli altri emerge vanno! Come cavolo è possibile???

----------

## cerri

Allora e' diverso.

Fai un emerge avifile e posta quello che dice circa 

```
avifile configure options...
```

In pratica uno dei tuoi primi post ma di ora  :Wink: 

----------

## trespass

Eccolo:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> avifile configure options: --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-samples --disable-vidix --with-fpic --with-gnu-ld --enable-oss --disable-static --disable-freetype2 --enable-xv --enable-sdl --disable-a52 --disable-ffmpeg-a52 --enable-quiet --enable-x86opt --enable-libz --enable-vorbis --with-x --enable-xft --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3
> 
> 

 

ma quanta pazienza hai?   :Wink: 

----------

## cerri

Direi quanta curiosita'... Molto strano. Qui ci vuole un bel santone...  :Wink: 

Allora: sembra tutto ok, a me si compila con quelle opzioni...

Pero', fai

```
libtool --config|grep linux-gnu
```

 e di cosa riporta...

Poi prova a fare:

```
$cd ~

$ tar zxvf /usr/portage/distfiles/avifile-0.7.37-20030

$ ./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --enable-samples --disable-vidix --with-fpic --with-gnu-ld --enable-oss --disable-static --disable-freetype2 --enable-xv --enable-sdl --disable-a52 --disable-ffmpeg-a52 --enable-quiet --enable-x86opt --enable-libz --enable-vorbis --with-x --enable-xft --with-qt-dir=/usr/qt/3

$ make
```

e dicci se va.

----------

## trespass

```

root # libtool --config|grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i586-pc-linux-gnu

host=i586-pc-linux-gnu

LD="/usr/i586-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld"

```

Ma non dovrebbe essere i686? Così ho scritto nel make.conf...

----------

## trespass

Ho fatto un emerge di libtool, ora il libtool --config dà:

```

root # libtool --config|grep linux-gnu

host_alias=i686-pc-linux-gnu

host=i686-pc-linux-gnu

```

ma tanto a metà di emerge k3b mi dà il soito errore:

```

libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/gcc-lib/i586-pc-linux-gnu/3.2.2/libstdc++.la'

make[3]: *** [k3bsetup] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.8.1/work/k3b-0.8.1/src/k3bsetup'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.8.1/work/k3b-0.8.1/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/k3b-0.8.1/work/k3b-0.8.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-cdr/k3b-0.8.1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 123, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

ma he cacchio c'ha sto maledetto?

----------

## trespass

Ho risolto con le maniare forti: in pratica ho copiato la dir i686 del compilatore rinominandola i586 (in pratica ora ce le ho tutte e due anche se una è finta ma linux non lo sa...), ed ha compilato tutto senza errori.. Rimarrà il mistero comunque...

ciao ciao

max

----------

## cerri

Se hai risolto cosi', devi riemergere gcc (gcc e' stato compilato "male" a causa del libtool errato).

----------

## trespass

grazie della dritta, sono già all'opera di ricompilazione... spero non ci metta un mese!

grazie ancora dell'aiuto, sei un grande!

max

----------

## cerri

Ti pare!

E' pura curiosita'!!!  :Wink: 

Facci sapere

----------

## Bengio

Io ho lo stesso errore ed ho quindi seguito il metodo di cui sopra con una variante: ho creato un collegamento i586-pc-linux-gnu -> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu.

Visto che conservo i binari, posso usare le gcc compilate prima della modifica??

Le gcc compilate male, hanno compilato male anche gli altri pacchetti? (una distro completa!)

Ricompilando le gcc, devo rimuovere il collegamento fatto da me?

Scusate per le tre domande consecutive, ma e' da domenica che ho cominciato la reinstallazione del sistema ed il fatto di non averla ancora finita non mi fa dormire  :Shocked: 

Vi ringrazio in anticipo, e spero che possa essere d'aiuto anche ad altri.

----------

## cerri

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Io ho lo stesso errore ed ho quindi seguito il metodo di cui sopra con una variante: ho creato un collegamento i586-pc-linux-gnu -> /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu.
> 
> Visto che conservo i binari, posso usare le gcc compilate prima della modifica??

 

Si ma sarebbe meglio di no.

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Le gcc compilate male, hanno compilato male anche gli altri pacchetti? (una distro completa!)

 

Si.

 *Bengio wrote:*   

> Ricompilando le gcc, devo rimuovere il collegamento fatto da me?

 

Si. Cmq non e' un problema gravissimo, e' solo a livello di ottimizzazione (ossia un sistema compilato con opzioni i586 non e' performante come uno compilato con i686).

----------

## Bengio

grazie mille, sei stato davvero gentile anche se questo vuol dire che cancellero' i binari e aspettero' la 1.4r20 per fare una installazione senza problemi (speriamo prima).

Grazie e buona giornata.

----------

